# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Здравствуйте!

## simeco

Здравствуйте 
меня зовут Симон. Я живу в Брюсселе (в Бельгии) и мне 27 лет.
Я начинал учить русский язык 5 лет назад. Для меня очень важно говорить по русский часто, но это трудно потому что я не знаю русских людей. Поэтому я зарегистрировал на этот форум.
Я тоже говорю по нидерландский (это мой родной язык), по английский, по французский и немного по немецкий!

----------


## Soft sign

Привет Симон! Добро пожаловать! 
К сожалению, сейчас на форуме очень мало активных пользователей. Но те, кто остался, всегда будут рады ответить на ваши вопросы.

----------

